# Can't detect TPM device!!!!



## imsbl (May 18, 2013)

:smile: My PC is showing a message, as subjected, and is not showing the hard drive name in bios but only hard drive is written. When I insert Windows 7 cd, which the system is able to read, during installation it is not showing anything i.e. :ermm: the place where the OS to be installed.

What that means is, obviously, Hard drive :hide: is unable to be read but the CD or DVD is able to be read and hence there should not be any problem with RAM.

Moreover I have checked the connections and swapped the connections on the motherboard for hard drive with dvd-r bo inside CPU several times :thumb: but the connections are perfectly alright and the problem persists.:banghead:

So, :uhoh: I guess it has to be the hard drive that needs to be checked or do you think the problem  lies with some other device?

opcorn: Please note one more thing that I, once, did bitlocker encryption, after which, there were many areas inside the c & d drives which :devil: refused to give permissions to access it. But with that also the pc was working fine but now this problem has occured.

Any suggestions are welcome. :thanx:


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

The "TPM device" is a security chip on the motherboard. You may be able to go into BIOS and disable the "Trusted Platform Module".

See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Platform_Module


----------

